# GOOD LUCK MINXY



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to wish honorary Clomid Chick Natasha (Minxy) the best of luck for this next round of IVF she's undertaking.

Sending you loads of       and    . Will be keeping my toes, legs, fingers, arms and eyes crossed for you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Everything crossed for you Minxy!!

[fly]*Good Luck!!  *  [/fly]


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK MINXY HOPE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE! [/fly]


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Just wanted to say

[fly]GOOD LUCK!![/fly]


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

And good luck from me too!!
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww ladies...only just seen this 

Thank you so much for your good luck wishes & support 

Well started the downregging this morning...sniffing syneral...and forgot quite how unpleasant it tastes as it goes down the back of your throat...and I did my 2nd lot about 30mins ago and proceeded to have a sneezing fit...had to keep doing big sniffs so I didn't lose any...disgusting !!









Baseline scan booked for Mon 16 April....can't quite believe I'm on this roller coaster again but fingers crossed its successful this time !

Lets hope this is a bumper BFP year for all of us !!  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK MINXY!!!!!!!! 
YOU HAVE GIVEN MANY OF US LOTS OF GREAT ADVICE 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH... 
SENDING YOU LOTS OF 
       
      ​


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Awww Natasha... I really wish you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy - just saw this.....wanted to wish you all the love and luck in the world      you sooooo deserve it.

I sniffed on my cycle of IUI and was so glad when I stopped it tastes vile doesn't it? 

Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

As per my PM ..all the luck in the world to you hun x 
Cat x


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

HI MINXY

Just saw this and wanted to give you     

Everything crossed for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Minxy
Wishing you lots of luck for this treatment x  
                                                                                
                                                               
                                          
                        
        
                                

Sukie x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Good Luck Hun

Sending you all the sticky vibes in the world.  

You deserve them

Mrs Hopeful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya minxy,

              Just wanted to send you lots of      .

            Hope everything goes well for you,you deserve it! You have been brilliant with your support and advice.

                          Take care.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK NATASHA!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun 

     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Good luck Minxy, fingers crossed this is the one!!


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK[/fly]

         

Toni

xxxxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear Minxy

Wishing you the very best of luck for your IVF cycle, you are always so kind and helpful, if anyone deserves a  it's you.

         

Lots of love and luck

Sarah xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Good Luck Minxy x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Natasha,

H      *HUGE GOOD LUCK WISHES * TO YOU FOR THIS TIME!!
Really rooting for you, as you so deserve this.

Hope it's not too unpleasant! Take Care. Jo xxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Good Luck Minxy...everything is crossed for you
  
  
   
 ​


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK HUN!!. I'M KEEPING EVERYTHING HUMANLY POSSIBLE CROSSED FOR YOU*



xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MINXY

           

Fingers crossed for you

Love Olive 22XX


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Best of luck Minxy, hope this is your time! Everything is crossed for you babe! 

Ros
x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Natasha

Wishing you and DH lots of luck and positive vibes     for your next round of treatment 

Sam xx


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

GOOD LUCK NATASHA, YOU ARE SO SUPPORTIVE TO EVERYONE ELSE, WILL BE THINKING OF YOU AND SENDING YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD!


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wishing you and DH all the luck in the world   

Take care Susan xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just found this thread

GOOD LUCK NATASHA

Thinking of you, got everything crossed for you and wishing you all the luck in the world   

Jane xxx


----------

